# missing recipe please help



## YankeeGurl153 (Sep 5, 2004)

this recipe sounds really weird but when i had it, it was AMAZEIN!! lol from what i can tell was in it there was onion, fennel, potaoes, strawberries and spices.  I had it at my friends sisters wedding and i loved it.  I want the recipe but i cant seem to find it anywhere.  If anyone has a recipe like this please help me out   thanks in advance

melissa


----------



## chefcyn (Sep 16, 2004)

What form was this in? A dip, cake, stew, tart?  It would help to have a little more info.


----------

